# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF MediaElement to play a UDP Stream

## jklanka

Hi All,

I am  streaming a video  using a VLC player swith UDP option. So that I can open the stream from any other PC's VLC player using the URL. For example udp://@239.239.239.1:1234


But I am trying WPF MediaElement to open the stream and it is not working with a xaml file. Please help me how I can I play a VLC stream on a XAML file.


Thanks

----------


## Arjay

Please post the code you are using.

----------

